

Lean approach to dating - pacifi30
http://truffle.io/

======
KickAss
I am a girl and I think this is cool. I really don't like to ask guys "what do
you do and where do you work?" but at the same time, I really dont want to
date guys with no jobs. When are you planning to launch?

~~~
pacifi30
Exactly :) We are launching on September 16th. Sign up for our beta and we
will send you the link to download the app

------
pacifi30
I hope the first page explain it all as to what we are trying to achieve. I
have put lot of thought in designing the launch page and now need some
feedback from you guys :)

~~~
bradddd
Is there any matching algorithm? As presented, and it may be the case, it just
seems like a large match up between companies. Reading the front page, it just
says the person will be "new," nothing about the quality of the match.

~~~
pacifi30
So the biggest problem right now with the dating sites is that they are too
many messages flowing from the guys and too many messages coming to the girls.
Girls really can't decide between 100 messages send to them. To tackle this
issue, for the start we are only going to show people whose name start lets
say with 'A' and 'C' on Mondays and 'M' and 'V' on Tuesdays and say on. This
way people it will easier for folks to decide

------
nihonjon
I hope this means there will be lean hookups. Anything past the first date or
few drinks is really a questionable use of investor's funds.

~~~
pacifi30
So our monetization model is to have the "date" initiator pay for a date once
his or her date is accepted. To be honest, we want people to only pay when
they get a date. I hate subscription to its core. Generally dating sites makes
money on subscription which if you think about is saying "We(match.com,
eHarmony etc) hope you dont get a date because then we will stop making money"

